
MIT Releases a Free and Open Source Computer Programming Language to the Public - axiomdata316
https://interestingengineering.com/mit-releases-a-free-and-open-source-computer-programming-language-to-the-public
======
platinumrad
Saving you a click: the language is Julia 1.0.

~~~
3rdAccount
Thank you kind soul!

